
Social Media Usage at All-Time High. That Could Mean a Nightmare for Democracy - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/27/860369744/social-media-usage-is-at-an-all-time-high-that-could-mean-a-nightmare-for-democr
======
xhkkffbf
People sharing their opinions and not listening to what NPR tells them to
think and that could be a nightmare for the gatekeepers.

Fixed it for ya.

~~~
ideamotor
The gatekeepers typically care about others and have some kind of historical
perspective, otherwise why didn’t they go into some other field. If social
media has exposed anything, it’s that we are almost all selfish twats,
definitely including programmers and the kinds of jobs we are willing to take
on. In particular, the job of optimizing clicks and outrage on non-news.

